# Radisson Spa, Galway - Salt Spa offer



## Smashbox (1 Mar 2012)

*Offer of the Month*
[FONT=verdana, tahoma] 
[/FONT]45 minute Salt Spa Session 

inhale...exhale...recover...

Discover the Salt Spa,  a revolutionary solution to respiratory difficulties and skin  discomforts. Accommodating up to 10 people comfortably in reclining  chairs, the soft music and the amber lighting of the Salt Spa create a  uniquely relaxing atmosphere. With thick layers of rock salt from  Pakistan and salt waterfalls, simply relax, fully clothed, and  start your recovery the natural way.

*Price*: Now Only €15 per person Save €10.00
*Phone*: 091 538338 or email 

Offer available to Ezine Subscribers only. Please quote MAREZ12 when booking..


----------

